# Major Winter Storm for Upstate, NY.....



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

January 12th, 2003, I remember it like it was yesterday. Then another on January 22, 2004.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow all that white stuff.. 
it is December 30 and it is 50 degrees by me...... what is going on???????


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Wishful thinking......The Calm Before The Storm


----------

